# Betta with Wings Doodle



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

It's late and I'm bored so I decided to try doodling a Betta, but I just can't make the fins look good so I just gave it wings, and for anyone else out their who adores birds and is kinda picky about wings(I was going to major in ornithology before photography), yes I know the anatomy of the wings is kinda fail lol But It's like a 10 min doodle so I don't mind lol 

I might try doing a way better version of this sometime, like during the day XD









I feel very bad for any betta that is forced to live with crazy tails like that..../


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually I do care XD


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Hehe, is a nice drawing nevertheless, try curving a little more the wings, that will help you, or google for some eagle pictures, they have nice looking wings as references. 

Like this nice curves here:


----------



## seljic (May 20, 2011)

Oh, I think your drawing is nice. The exaggerated smoothness of the wings emphasizes their extension. Shrug. I guess this is a digital piece?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

SillyCone said:


> Hehe, is a nice drawing nevertheless, try curving a little more the wings, that will help you, or google for some eagle pictures, they have nice looking wings as references.
> 
> Like this nice curves here:



It's really just a quick doodle XD I can do way better then that













@seljic Yeah that was digital, I'm still getting used to my tablet and prefer traditional art over digital.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Impressive! Baaaardman~! (*)>

Anyway, lovely drawings! That crow (is a crow, right?) almost makes me remember my wish of having a pet crow one day. :C


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

SillyCone said:


> Impressive! Baaaardman~! (*)>
> 
> Anyway, lovely drawings! That crow (is a crow, right?) almost makes me remember my wish of having a pet crow one day. :C



I totally want a pet raven! I plan on buying a white necked Raven from Corvid Ranch once I have moved out. 

One of my friends I had in high school is a falconer, and since she was out of town (She goes to davis) I went out with her dad who is a professional falconer and he brought his Raven with him. He was soooo much fun to play with haha, I got bit, but that's because I'm used to parrots and it didn't hurt as much as I thought it would (Still made me bleed lol)

It was amazing to see him flying around having a blast  
Here's some photos I took of him so you can see



















Also his claws were not sharp, we only wore gloves as a training method. (Unlike the peregrine who had one toe over my finger and I couldn't even move it lol those talons are also insanely sharp)


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I envy you so much right now. :O!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

SillyCone said:


> I envy you so much right now. :O!



You don't need a license to own a exotic crow or raven (His is a hybrid African Raven), and corvid ranch is a great place to buy them if you ever decide to get one. Unless you already handle birds a lot a know them really well I would get a pied crow rather then a raven because they are easier to handle.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

But I can't have them right own due to personal issues. xD!

I don't even know how I will take care of my fish and snails in december when I go on holiday! :V


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

SillyCone said:


> But I can't have them right own due to personal issues. xD!
> 
> I don't even know how I will take care of my fish and snails in December when I go on holiday! :V



Awww that sucks O.O I always worry about my pets when I go on vacation, especially since they are in my room, out of site out of mind. and thats one of the big reasons I don't want to dorm at my school (That and the fact I really don't want to live in San Francisco...) because I'll come back with fish who don't have proper care or are dead D:

I would dorm there if I could have a 10g aquarium or the petco book shelf aquarium, but there is a strict no pets at all policy  and every once in a while they do dorm checks so you can't sneak one in....


----------

